# Rob from Porcupine City on the Guitar!



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

Robert giving it horn! Pink Floyd style!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

And here is a video for those of you with Woodvil's! Nerak who does the country count of REO's on ECF made a short video... She also shows a neat way of filling the REO bottle that I hadn't seen before!


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

Damn, he's really good, sounds like my favorite blues guy. Mr Gary Moore


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Skill indeed. That's wicked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@Rob Fisher very good indeed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)

Message in song to Rob!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (20/4/17)

Robert getting in front of a camera is a rare thing, but here's a little more of his main love in life...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (20/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Robert giving it horn! Pink Floyd style!



Very Gilmore indeed!


----------

